# CPO gonna have babies....yay!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just discovered my little gal is berried! Someone molted in the tank recently and it was probably one of the boys...and off they went! 

I put her in the breeder box out of the way of the boys, and gave her a little plant pot to hide in but she said " I am NOT going in that dark place...no way" 

So I put a piece of Cholla wood in there instead, and wow she walked right inside and is sitting looking out thru the holes! Perfectly happy 

Now I will just have to wait for another 3 weeks or so


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats! Got any pictures?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Baby cpo's are cute


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

She sitting quite quietly in her little abode right now, so maybe later on I will try to grab a pic...not great at taking pics as you all know, but will try. You will see the Cholla wood that I am talking about too. 

Sabrina, baby CPO's are cute as are the parents (I love them) but deadly to one another, its hard to get even the smallest amount to survive 

I did get in some blue crays too, but they are babies and won't be breeding for a while. They are very unique, they are marbled/striped and my pairs carry the blue gene. Identical to the little blue one on the right of this pic!
I will post a pic that I found on the net...not mine!
just for reference to what I mean.
http://s365.photobucket.com/albums/oo91/janftica/shrimps/?action=view&current=killerDWARF.jpg


----------

